# Any Thoughts?



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

This mower is available 3 hours away from me for $200. Said to be a 1961 Craftsman that runs and mows. I think it is cool as hell. My thoughts are as a first restoration project. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just seeing this.............. If you don't buy that, you are going to so regret it!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed show piece.


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/atq/3805612265.html you might notice the word "sold" where the description should be  i cant pick it up for about two weeks but struck up a deal with the seller anyhow. stoked to own this mower.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Well done, the start of another collection??
Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lucky dog you! That's certainly a looker. I'd sure hate to mow with it though............ Mighty Zen!


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

I have no intentions of mowing with it. I just think its so odd looking its cool. Cause of thst and the condition, I couldn't pass it up. 

@ farmer tim. Ever since I sold my racecar ive been looking for something else to focus on.I think I found my new interest in antique mowers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good score there.:thumbsup:


----------

